# .22 repair ??????



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have an old Sears and Roebuck .22 semi auto rifle which really has little value at all other than the fact it was my grandfathers. It has the tube feed and will fire but jam every time, trying to feed the next round. This was given to me by my father and it was his fathers, I am removing the stock and going to refinish it myself, other than that I have NO IDEA how to fix the jamming problem. Who would you reccomend to fix it and keeping in mind it is probably worth $10.00 what do you think it would cost to repair ????????


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i have an old higgins (sears and roebuck) .22 semi auto tube feed with retractable strap. it was my great grandfathers. when you take the stock off try a very good cleaning, paying attention to slides and grooves. mine claims it shoots short, 22, and 22 long rifle. i have found it does better if i shoot 22 long rifle with a little heat.:yes:


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

The cheap ammo we all love to use is very often the culprit. I would bore scrub the hell out of the breech and feed mechs. Alot of 22 ammo is just the lead bullet { non copper jacketed} After awhile the led residue builds up altering the the tolerance of everything that comes in contact with the lead bullet. Clean, wire scrub and oil the fool out of it befor you pay a smithy.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Sushi maker said:


> The cheap ammo we all love to use is very often the culprit. I would bore scrub the hell out of the breech and feed mechs. Alot of 22 ammo is just the lead bullet { non copper jacketed} After awhile the led residue builds up altering the the tolerance of everything that comes in contact with the lead bullet. Clean, wire scrub and oil the fool out of it befor you pay a smithy.


Good advice :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

I can’t recommend a local gunsmith, but on the other hand you may not need one.

I was having the same problem with my dad’s old Marlin 39 (1920’s era).
After having no luck taking it to a couple of so-called gunsmiths in San Diego, one of the “Old Timers” at our gun club told me it was probably the ammo I was using. 
The older guns were not designed for modern high velocity ammo, the shell casing expands the chamber & jams.

I never had another problem once I went to using low velocity ammo. 

That may be worth a try for your gun.

Hope that helps,
LarryD


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I cant recommend a gun smith either but if it was my gun, I wouldnt refinish the stock. All the dings and nicks were put there lovingly by your father and grandfather.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess I should have mentioned that about 15 years ago while firing it a little spring popped out of the bolt section while firing it, that is when it started it's jamming problem, I guess I will just start looking around P.cola for a gunsmith, thanks all.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=3951
Don't know if this helps, but it may actually be a marlin 100?????


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

_I wouldnt refinish the stock. All the dings and nicks were put there lovingly by your father and grandfather. _

Ditto !!!

Sushi is right. Some 22 ammo will not cycle a semi-auto. My Ruger 1022s are prime examples. Forget longs or shorts in it, only long rifles. Most of it with non-jacketed bullets is standard velocity. Try a good cleaning and some "high velocity" ammo with jacketed bullets. I'd stay away from "Stinger" ammo, very hot !!!!

Hoppes makes a lead cleaner, just swab the bore, let it sit and patch it clean, repeat as necessary. I don't use brushes in my bores.

If all that fails take it to Niles at Uber's Lock & Gun or the guy that's behind Buck & Bass. Both guys are well along in age but are excellent gunsmiths.

Rick


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Shootin, those guys are in P.cola ??????


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Id go Flemmings behind Buck and Bass or Rick Rankin at Lock and Gun. Both are in Pensacola. Ubers is a convited child molester, so I refuse to do business with them.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

not particularly familiar with the model but the little spring flying out may well be your problem, if it goes to the extractor (little claw on the bolt) it should have tension on it in torward the face of the bolt if not, it may bot grab the case and pull it out.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

CCC said:


> Shootin, those guys are in P.cola ??????


Yep, but I missed the part about the spring. There's a very good possibility that's the prob !!! Very few guns have any unneeded parts in them. Best of luck getting it running. :thumbsup: 

Rick


----------



## ccg2814 (Aug 22, 2009)

Try Alan at Ole Frontier Gunsmith. He is off hwy 29 across from the USA concrete plant. He is really good with older guns and can make parts that are no longer available.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Gave Allan a call and I am going to take it to him, thanks guys !


----------

